# Breath Tests



## Carl H (Sep 26, 2003)

A paper by Dr. Mark Pimentel, indicates some very positive results from breath tests for Helicobacter pylori, (H. pylori) and the connection to IBS. URL=http://www.quintron-usa.com/irritabl.htm]IBS ARTICLE[/URL]. I was wondering if anyone had tried this test, what the results were, what meds were prescribed and how they have faired in post treatment. Additionally, H.Pylori is related to peptic ulcers and other intestinal disorders.


----------

